# Re-purposed Wood Dinning Table



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 19, 2015)

New dinner table for my Sister.  Delivered for a 4th of  July Family get-together. The wood materials are 100% re-purposed and 90-95% re-claimed.  The  reclaimed wood is mostly Oak with a little bit of Pine(the table feet).   The Oak and Pine are reclaimed from the renovation of a covered bridge  located in Otway, Ohio.  For additional details of the construction check out J&J WoodSmithing on Facebook(see my signature block).  The back banding around the top and the legs is 1-1/2" steel angle iron around the table and 1-1/2" steel banding on the legs.


  

Edit: added this pic to better show the legs.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 19, 2015)

beautiful.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 19, 2015)

Both tables look very 'industrial' and rugged whilst very beautiful at the same time. Well made and well done indeed.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 19, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> beautiful.





wood-of-1kind said:


> Both tables look very 'industrial' and rugged whilst very beautiful at the same time. Well made and well done indeed.


Thanks guys, appreciate you looking.

Peter, just an FYI all the pics are of the same table.  Two of them just show the table and table-top on top of my workbench.


----------



## bobleibo (Aug 19, 2015)

JD
Being someone who does a lot of flat work myself, all I can say is that is completely off the chart! From the reclamation to the milling to the design to the hardware....where do I stop? I like the way you combined the different textures and materials to come up with a great table. Sometimes a piece of work just grabs ya'..very, very impressed!
Cheers
Bob


----------



## eranox (Aug 19, 2015)

Those look amazing!  Wow, am I jealous.


----------



## Edgar (Aug 19, 2015)

Beautiful job - +1 on all that Bob said (except I don't do much flat work anymore)

I like your shop too!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 19, 2015)

Great work.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 19, 2015)

That's awesome! !!!!


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 19, 2015)

Should have entered this into the Summer Extravaganza Pen Stand competition!!


.....




Ok, it IS rather large for a pen stand, and may not qualify because it can display more than 1 pen at a time, but really, folks, 4 days to go!!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 23, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> JD
> Being someone who does a lot of flat work myself, all I can say is that is completely off the chart! From the reclamation to the milling to the design to the hardware....where do I stop? I like the way you combined the different textures and materials to come up with a great table. Sometimes a piece of work just grabs ya'..very, very impressed!
> Cheers
> Bob


Thanks Bob, appreciate all the comments.



eranox said:


> Those look amazing!  Wow, am I jealous.


Thanks Dave.



edohmann said:


> Beautiful job - +1 on all that Bob said (except I don't do much flat work anymore)
> 
> I like your shop too!


Thanks Edgar,  BTW I have a tour of the shop posted over on the "Lumber Jocks" site if you are interested in the rest of it.



Jim15 said:


> Great work.


Thanks Jim.



liljohn1368 said:


> That's awesome! !!!!


Thanks John.



Skie_M said:


> Should have entered this into the Summer Extravaganza Pen Stand competition!!
> Thanks Gregory,  wish I had thought of that, love it.:wink:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low_48 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you have enough room for all that oak to shrink and expand with seasonal movement? 6' of oak will probably move 3/8" here in Central IL.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 24, 2015)

That is beautiful JD, no other words can describe it.
Thanks for sharing.

Bob.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 26, 2015)

low_48 said:


> Do you have enough room for all that oak to shrink and expand with seasonal movement? 6' of oak will probably move 3/8" here in Central IL.


Thanks for the heads up Rich, but nope, didn't even consider shrinkage/expansion for this old lumber.  Sure hope that wasn't a mistake, my Sister will kill me.



Bob Wemm said:


> That is beautiful JD, no other words can describe it.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bob.


Thanks Bob, I hope it stays that way, see Rich's post above.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 26, 2015)

great looking piece of work..


----------



## low_48 (Aug 26, 2015)

JD Combs Sr said:


> low_48 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have enough room for all that oak to shrink and expand with seasonal movement? 6' of oak will probably move 3/8" here in Central IL.
> ...



It's that old commercial line, "It's not nice to fool with Mother Nature!" Wood moves, always does. Nothing stops it, not even steel. Since you built in the summer, it's not likely to expand, BUT come December/February, it will shrink when the furnace starts running. Something is going to give. Sometimes it may just bow something, but most likely there will be some cracked wood. It does have that rustic look, so some cracking wouldn't ruin it in my mind. Just as a note, I've been building furniture for 40 years. Worst case I ever saw, my son's Godfather build a white oak roll top desk. He built the pull out writing board with the length of the boards running from front to back. It was built over the winter. When spring came, the writing board was stuck in the desk. By July, the writing board had shoved the side of the desk off the desk framing. I had to wait till winter to get the board out without more damage. Rebuilt the writing board so the expansion was from front to back. When it expanded then, it just protruded out the front of the desk. Sorry, that story got a little long!


----------

